# Free Books June 2009--Readers, Post Here About Free Books



## Betsy the Quilter

Post your reader-found free* books here. For the May 2009 free book thread, see here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7407.msg151803.html#msg151803

This thread is for you readers to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Betsy
Book Corner Moderator

_*buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!_


----------



## BookishMom

Here's a link for the free Nurse Jackie script on Kindle:

Nurse Jackie on SHOWTIME


----------



## askenase13

New FREE Star Wars Book here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002B9MGIM/ref=kinw_tu_ts_2

Enjoy!


----------



## Scheherazade

Two new free fantasy books.


----------



## Forster

Scheherazade said:


> Two new free fantasy books.


Yes! Another author sees the light on how to turn a free book into a not so free book. I read this book and the rest in the series years ago.


----------



## HappyGuy

Spotted this when buying the Terry Brooks book:



Gotta love that link maker!


----------



## MAGreen

Sounds like something from Star Wars...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MAGreen said:


> Sounds like something from Star Wars...


From the Amazon Listing: WARNING: This book contains


Spoiler



hot, explicit sex and violence


 explained with contemporary, graphic language.

'cept they didn't spoiler block it.


----------



## CS

Found this on the Amazon board:

*Bombardirovka
By Crystal Allene Cook*



> Journalist Jada Perlmutter becomes the story she seeks as she travels from Soviet Moscow to the mountainous "South" where her lover Zadik plans to take up being a guerrilla fighter in a new breakaway state. Injured, Jada is transported back to Moscow. Years later, in NYC, the taste of ash in her mouth sends Jada back to the Caucasus to conclude the story she left unfinished.


More info: http://www.bombardirovka.com/
Link to book: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2067


----------



## CS

Just got this e-mailed to me from Jungle-Search:



I've spoiler-tagged the post to hide the racy description from younger eyes.



Spoiler



Being bad never felt so good-

After being jilted by her former master, Jane Porter looks to end her year-long celibacy by attending a bondage-themed event. Thanks to her ex-boyfriend's stunning betrayal, she isn't looking for happily-ever-after, just a master who's willing to explore the depths of her passion and teach her what the BDSM lifestyle is all about.

Antonio Villareal was a wanted man. Single, rich and good looking, he's on the hunt for a submissive to share his world. The moment he sees Jane on the arm of another man, he wants to possess her body and soul. The only problem is; Jane makes it clear she isn't a forever kind of girl.

Can Antonio convince Jane to give him a chance?



Warning:


Spoiler



Graphic sex, bondage scenes


 and the use of masks.


----------



## marianneg

CS said:


> Warning:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Graphic sex, bondage scenes
> 
> 
> and the use of masks.


Cause you might be ok with


Spoiler



graphic sex and bondage


, but masks are just too freaky?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just want to mention to our newer members that you can read the text that's blacked out by moving the cursor over the black block, it's called "spoiler block" and you can add it when you're posting by selecting the text you want to apply it to and clicking on the little icon, top row, right side that has the SP in black and white on it. It will look like this when you type


Code:


[spoiler]this is blocked[/spoiler]

 and like this when posted


Spoiler



this is blocked



Betsy


----------



## drenee

We also try to block any words that might not be appropriate for children.  We have many moms and dads on our Boards and would hate for them to read a word or phrase that the parents are not ready to explain to young minds.  
as Geoff would say, just sayin.
deb


----------



## liannallama

woo-hoo! Just found this one!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

CS said:


> Just got this e-mailed to me from Jungle-Search:
> 
> 
> 
> I've spoiler-tagged the post to hide the racy description from younger eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Being bad never felt so good-
> 
> After being jilted by her former master, Jane Porter looks to end her year-long celibacy by attending a bondage-themed event. Thanks to her ex-boyfriend's stunning betrayal, she isn't looking for happily-ever-after, just a master who's willing to explore the depths of her passion and teach her what the BDSM lifestyle is all about.
> 
> Antonio Villareal was a wanted man. Single, rich and good looking, he's on the hunt for a submissive to share his world. The moment he sees Jane on the arm of another man, he wants to possess her body and soul. The only problem is; Jane makes it clear she isn't a forever kind of girl.
> 
> Can Antonio convince Jane to give him a chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Warning:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Graphic sex, bondage scenes
> 
> 
> and the use of masks.


It wasn't very good and it is not the complete book. It was like four or five chapters. If you enjoy this type of literature, there is better stuff on the internet.


----------



## CS

ProfCrash said:


> It wasn't very good and it is not the complete book. It was like four or five chapters. If you enjoy this type of literature, there is better stuff on the internet.


I'm sure you know this already, but my post shouldn't be confused as an endorsement for the book. I found the freebie and passed it on to whoever might have been interested.

With that said, I'm pretty annoyed they did the old bait and switch and gave us only 4-5 chapters. Even though it was free, I never would've wasted my time with it if I had known it was only a glorified sample.

No, it's not my type of book in the first place - but I automatically download every freebie because you just never know if you're missing out on a hidden gem.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

CS said:


> I'm sure you know this already, but my post shouldn't be confused as an endorsement for the book. I found the freebie and passed it on to whoever might have been interested.
> 
> With that said, I'm pretty annoyed they did the old bait and switch and gave us only 4-5 chapters. Even though it was free, I never would've wasted my time with it if I had known it was only a glorified sample.
> 
> No, it's not my type of book in the first place - but I automatically download every freebie because you just never know if you're missing out on a hidden gem.


I know you were not endorsing it. I enjoy a good S&M story every now and then. I was very disappointed that it ended where it did and that it was not a complete book. Had it been a complete book and it got a bit more raunchy (it was really pretty vanilla) I might have thought about looking into more of her work. It left me bored and going "So what?" and annoyed that it was not the entire book.


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> It wasn't very good and it is not the complete book. It was like four or five chapters. If you enjoy this type of literature, there is better stuff on the internet.


I just read at Amazon that this is "Book 1" of a series and the story continues in Books 2 and 3. What a rip-off since it sounds like it is just a few chapters, not a book.

Just like there are few indie authors who give all indie authors a bad name, it seems like there are a few freebie offers that are starting to give all the freebies a bad name. Remember that one where we only got the introduction and the index? Jeesh.

L


----------



## CS

*EDIT: This is now free until the date listed below*

*FUTURE* free e-book (from 6/14 to 6/2

From the Amazon board:



Jerry Frank Tuttle Jr. said:


> My book 'Dead Man's Rain' will be *free* to Kindle owners from 6-14-2009 until 6-28-2009. I know that's a few days away but I thought I'd post early so hundreds of thousands of Kindle owners could be ready to press the BUY button at exactly midnight on the 14th.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Mans-Rain/dp/B001CNR8HM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1244470577&sr=8-1
> 
> I know there's been a lot of discussion on these boards among authors who want to put their works out there for free on the Kindle. I had nothing to do with this, though -- the folks at my publishing house (Samhain Publishing) worked a deal with Amazon.
> All I know is that Amazon gets my firstborn. And really, who needs a soul anyway?
> 
> To recap: "Dead Man's Rain," free on the Kindle, June 14 through the 28th. Thus ends this brief interlude of shameless self-promotion.




Again... *NOT FREE YET.* Will be free starting on 6/14.

*EDIT: This is now free until 6/28*


----------



## BookishMom

There are two new romances available free:

She Did a Bad, Bad Thing by bestselling Harlequin Blaze author Stephanie Bond
His Wedding-Night Wager by bestselling Silhouette Desire author Katherine Garbera

Both available in MobiPocket and other formats here:

http://www.eharlequin.com/store.html?cid=1357&cmpid=PADSHAR200904010005


----------



## CS

Found this through http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


----------



## libros_lego




----------



## ladyknight33

Thanks Jenni ~ looks intresting.


----------



## MAGreen

The Made to Stick is just the introduction an index. It's not the book.


----------



## esper_d

Thanks, Jenni


----------



## Seamonkey

CS if you were on Twitter and those of us there were following you.. you could tweet at the crucial moment and you'd get even more clicks.



CS said:


> *FUTURE* free e-book (from 6/14 to 6/2
> 
> From the Amazon board:
> 
> 
> 
> Again... *NOT FREE YET.* Will be free starting on 6/14.


----------



## BookishMom

Another Kindle freebie:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Widow-ebook/dp/B000ZBTYVU/


----------



## CS

Seamonkey said:


> CS if you were on Twitter and those of us there were following you.. you could tweet at the crucial moment and you'd get even more clicks.


That's nice to know, but that isn't actually my book, so it doesn't much matter to me when anyone clicks.


----------



## Meemo

BookishMom said:


> Another Kindle freebie:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Widow-ebook/dp/B000ZBTYVU/


I'm not familiar with the author (Carla Neggers) but she's got quite a few titles Kindle-ized and a handful of those are only $3.60 - so if this one is good....that "there's no free book" thing could really come into play.


----------



## esper_d

BookishMom said:


> Another Kindle freebie:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Widow-ebook/dp/B000ZBTYVU/


thanks!!!


----------



## BookishMom

esper_d said:


> thanks!!!


You're welcome.


----------



## BookishMom

Meemo said:


> I'm not familiar with the author (Carla Neggers) but she's got quite a few titles Kindle-ized and a handful of those are only $3.60 - so if this one is good....that "there's no free book" thing could really come into play.


True... this strategy has worked for several freebies I've downloaded. Not all, not most, but a few have not turned out to be so free after all!


----------



## Chey

Here are a couple free books. 

I fiddled around with the link maker, but couldn't get it to work.. can someone step in here and do that? Thanks. 

DECEPTION
http://www.amazon.com/Deception-ebook/dp/B001DUGN2U%3FSubscriptionId%3D1GVBN9WWNVXC5DBPE502%26tag%3Dfreekindle-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB001DUGN2U

The Hope Of Glory: 100 Daily Meditations on Colossians
http://www.amazon.com/Hope-Glory-Meditations-Colossians-ebook/dp/B0017JWL2S%3FSubscriptionId%3D1GVBN9WWNVXC5DBPE502%26tag%3Dfreekindle-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB0017JWL2S


----------



## drenee

I typed in the author's name and was able to find it in link-maker. I believe the second one was posted a couple of pages earlier. 
deb

_edit: link fixed to kindle edition. . .free as advertised -- Ann_


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's the other:


----------



## MAGreen

The link for Deception goes to the paperback. Be careful not to get the wrong one.


----------



## drenee

Thanks, MAGreen, I didn't think to post that.  I could not get it to come up in link-maker with a K version either. 
deb


----------



## Steph H

Jenni said:


>


This link on page 2 is to the Kindle version.


----------



## love2read

I'm not sure if this freebie has been listed.


----------



## sjc

Thanks all, for the freebie info.  If it's free...it's for me.


----------



## MaureenH




----------



## MaureenH

Another Harlequin. Scroll to bottom of page to see newest The Rebel Doctor's Bride
by Sarah Morgan

http://www.eharlequin.com/store.html?cid=1317


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I downloaded this [the Nurse Jackie script], read 5 pages, and deleted it off my Kindle. What a steaming pile of c**p. You can be sure I won't be watching the show.
> 
> L


I was going to prune your comment but couldn't help responding...

I watched Nurse Jackie on the Internet, the first episode was free on Showtime's website (might still be). I knew there was no way any nurse would like it, but Edie Falco was amazing, as always. As for accuracy, well, we won't go there. Even I could tell it was bogus...

Betsy


----------



## Athenagwis

Here's one:

(Someone wanna help with the pic?)



Rachel

_<KB image link added.>_


----------



## Jen

MaureenH said:


>


This is already NOT free, so watch out folks!! Now free again.--Betsy


----------



## drenee

Prices seem to be all over the place this week.  Maybe Amazon can concentrate on formatting books and stabilizing the pricing now that DX is out.  *fingers are crossed anyway*
deb


----------



## mwvickers

Jen said:


> This is already NOT free, so watch out folks!!


When I click on it, it says it's still free.


----------



## drenee

That's what I'm meaning about the prices.  This morning when I read it was no longer free I klicked to see what the price was, and indeed, not free.  And now, you're right, free.  Quick, if you want it, get it.
deb


----------



## Meemo

drenee said:


> Prices seem to be all over the place this week. Maybe Amazon can concentrate on formatting books and stabilizing the pricing now that DX is out. *fingers are crossed anyway*
> deb


Hmmm, here's a conspiracy theory to go with my sunspots & full moon theory - maybe Sony has hacked into Amazon's pricing system.


----------



## drenee

My doctor's secretary explained her full moon theory the other day.  My boyfriend's sister, who works in an ER, has her own full moon theory.  I would love to  hear your sunspot theory.  And yes, something is happening at Amazon.  It's been crazy the last two or three days.
deb


----------



## bkworm8it

I just got Widdow free myself. 

thanks


----------



## Meemo

drenee said:


> My doctor's secretary explained her full moon theory the other day. My boyfriend's sister, who works in an ER, has her own full moon theory. I would love to hear your sunspot theory. And yes, something is happening at Amazon. It's been crazy the last two or three days.
> deb


Well I thought I was making it up, but I guess I was only half joking - I did a quick search:
http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/wireless/?p=173
It obviously shouldn't be affecting Amazon's pricing issues (clearly that's the full moon  ) - but apparently sunspots actually could affect Whispernet reception.


----------



## CS

I found the following e-book through Books on the Knob. It sounds great to me. I already put it on my Kindle (Mobi format).

*Soul View*



*Description:*

Dr. Jim Sagacity is a Marriage and Family Therapist that has the special ability to see deep inside other people. He can see their souls. He volunteers at a Philadelphia hospital in order to be as close to death as possible, for during most fatalities, he watches the spirit of the recently deceased depart this world in a display of pure joyous wonder. Throughout his life, he celebrates his ability in secret, focusing on the sheer elation of these transitions, until one day he is shown that not all souls are willing or able to take that all important step to the next realm. Weaker souls, small and dim to Jim's eyes, face a darker fate.

With a new understanding of what death might mean, Dr. Sagacity joins a group of other specially gifted people in hopes of assisting those spirits he believes lack the strength to move on to a new existence. Pooling their incredible and supernatural talents, they pinpoint those individuals that are facing death in the very near future. Jim Sagacity experiences the complexities of working with others focused beyond the constraints of this physical realm, but within a society attentive to the normal realities of death, despair and even murder. He finds that not everyone shares his views, that the truth can often be distorted, and that the world he lives in can be a very difficult and dangerous place.


----------



## Meemo

Robert W. Walker is offering a free download of his book "Dead On" on his website. It's a PDF, haven't tried sending it for conversion yet.

www.robertwalkerbooks.com

He's also offering a couple of his Kindle-ized books for $1.59 on Amazon (I'll post them on the bargain books thread as well):


----------



## drenee

Meemo said:


> Well I thought I was making it up, but I guess I was only half joking - I did a quick search:
> http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/wireless/?p=173
> It obviously shouldn't be affecting Amazon's pricing issues (clearly that's the full moon  ) - but apparently sunspots actually could affect Whispernet reception.


Thanks for posting this. When I lived with my boyfriend we were having trouble with the cable. The repairman came out and explained sunspots. Okay. I bought it. Sounds feasible. Except, the problem continued past the amount of time he alloted. So I called them back a few months later only to be told the exact same story by a different tech. I explained to him that while that may be an issue at some point in the year, I did not see how that could be the answer to every problem we were having with the cable.

I wish I had a free book to post here so this wouldn't be a complete thread jack. 
Sorry
deb


----------



## marianneg

This has been posted elsewhere, but I didn't see it on this thread. Short story "Mr. Penumbra's Twenty-Four-Hour Book Store" is free at robinsloan.com - click on PRC version, not Kindle version.


----------



## zephyrs

Is there a limit to how many free books you can download in any given time period?


----------



## drenee

^^No.  Download away.
deb


----------



## zephyrs

thanks deb 



MaureenH said:


> Another Harlequin. Scroll to bottom of page to see newest The Rebel Doctor's Bride
> by Sarah Morgan
> 
> http://www.eharlequin.com/store.html?cid=1317


I am totally new to this so sorry if this is a stupid question but do I just download them with the ereader link. Then once I have them on my pc how do I get them to my K2?


----------



## booknut

ereader format is not compatable with the kindle. Mobipocket is but not drm mobipocket which is what harlequin most likey is using. If it isn't drmed then get the pdf & either use mobipocket creator to convert to mobi or have amazon do it for you.


----------



## love2read

MaureenH said:


> Another Harlequin. Scroll to bottom of page to see newest The Rebel Doctor's Bride
> by Sarah Morgan
> 
> http://www.eharlequin.com/store.html?cid=1317


Has anyone been able to get this one to work on their Kindle? I've tried several formats with no luck so far.


----------



## drenee

There is another thread about the problems someone else was having with these downloads.  I'll try to find it and post it.  
deb


----------



## drenee

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9761.0.html

I have not read this whole thread, so I don't know if there are any answers or not. But give it a try.
deb


----------



## Solarraven

The Rebel Doctor's Bride
by Sarah Morgan I got it in PDF and while therre were a few minor formatting errors it was quite readable  I enjoyed the book
I E-mailed it to my kindle


----------



## Meemo

Don't know if this link has been posted recently, but you can download several of this author's books here as well as some short stories:

http://www.robertburtonrobinson.com/free-ebooks-downloads/

He also has links to other sites for downloading books, including a couple I don't remember seeing before:

http://starry.com/novel/authors.htm

http://online-novels.blogspot.com/


----------



## CS

CS said:


> *FUTURE* free e-book (from 6/14 to 6/2
> 
> From the Amazon board:
> 
> 
> 
> Again... *NOT FREE YET.* Will be free starting on 6/14.


This is now free (and, no, it's not mine - someone thought it was for some reason, but I don't even know the author or anything). 

From the description: "Warning, this title is rife with the walking dead, sarcastic butlers, barking dogs and ghostly dances."

LOL. Gotta give the author credit for spoofing the warnings from those ridiculous "demon porn" freebies we sometimes get. If the rest of the book is as it witty as that, it'll be a fun read. Can't go wrong for the price (free), so I 1-clicked.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, CS.  Just sent to my mom's K.  Sounds like something she'll enjoy.
deb


----------



## Anne

Thanks CS I just ordered the book.


----------



## koland

love2read said:


> Has anyone been able to get this one to work on their Kindle? I've tried several formats with no luck so far.


Yes, but using the LIT (MSREADER) format (or EPUB as second choice) and Calibre to do the conversion. The PDF can no doubt be converted as well, but won't look as good.

If you want Amazon to do the conversion, PDF is the only choice.

The Mobi file for this one is corrupt and doesn't work at all, not even on the desktop (some of the others do now, at least the few I tried, just to see if it was a universal problem).


----------



## bkworm8it

CS said:


> I found the following e-book through Books on the Knob. It sounds great to me. I already put it on my Kindle (Mobi format).
> 
> *Soul View*
> 
> 
> 
> *Description:*
> 
> Dr. Jim Sagacity is a Marriage and Family Therapist that has the special ability to see deep inside other people. He can see their souls. He volunteers at a Philadelphia hospital in order to be as close to death as possible, for during most fatalities, he watches the spirit of the recently deceased depart this world in a display of pure joyous wonder. Throughout his life, he celebrates his ability in secret, focusing on the sheer elation of these transitions, until one day he is shown that not all souls are willing or able to take that all important step to the next realm. Weaker souls, small and dim to Jims eyes, face a darker fate.
> 
> With a new understanding of what death might mean, Dr. Sagacity joins a group of other specially gifted people in hopes of assisting those spirits he believes lack the strength to move on to a new existence. Pooling their incredible and supernatural talents, they pinpoint those individuals that are facing death in the very near future. Jim Sagacity experiences the complexities of working with others focused beyond the constraints of this physical realm, but within a society attentive to the normal realities of death, despair and even murder. He finds that not everyone shares his views, that the truth can often be distorted, and that the world he lives in can be a very difficult and dangerous place.


This sounds good, but everytime I try to get onto the website it shuts down on me. I'll try again later.

theresam


----------



## Anne

CS said:


> I found the following e-book through Books on the Knob. It sounds great to me. I already put it on my Kindle (Mobi format).
> 
> *Soul View*
> 
> 
> 
> *Description:*
> 
> Dr. Jim Sagacity is a Marriage and Family Therapist that has the special ability to see deep inside other people. He can see their souls. He volunteers at a Philadelphia hospital in order to be as close to death as possible, for during most fatalities, he watches the spirit of the recently deceased depart this world in a display of pure joyous wonder. Throughout his life, he celebrates his ability in secret, focusing on the sheer elation of these transitions, until one day he is shown that not all souls are willing or able to take that all important step to the next realm. Weaker souls, small and dim to Jim's eyes, face a darker fate.
> 
> With a new understanding of what death might mean, Dr. Sagacity joins a group of other specially gifted people in hopes of assisting those spirits he believes lack the strength to move on to a new existence. Pooling their incredible and supernatural talents, they pinpoint those individuals that are facing death in the very near future. Jim Sagacity experiences the complexities of working with others focused beyond the constraints of this physical realm, but within a society attentive to the normal realities of death, despair and even murder. He finds that not everyone shares his views, that the truth can often be distorted, and that the world he lives in can be a very difficult and dangerous place.


Thanks CS I just downoladed it.


----------



## Anne

MaureenH said:


> Another Harlequin. Scroll to bottom of page to see newest The Rebel Doctor's Bride
> by Sarah Morgan
> 
> http://www.eharlequin.com/store.html?cid=1317


Thanks I just sent it to my Kindle


----------



## VictoriaP

CS said:


> This is now free (and, no, it's not mine - someone thought it was for some reason, but I don't even know the author or anything).
> 
> From the description: "Warning, this title is rife with the walking dead, sarcastic butlers, barking dogs and ghostly dances."
> 
> LOL. Gotta give the author credit for spoofing the warnings from those ridiculous "demon porn" freebies we sometimes get. If the rest of the book is as it witty as that, it'll be a fun read. Can't go wrong for the price (free), so I 1-clicked.


Many of Samhain Publishing's books have similar hilarious "disclaimers". I found one series I adore through their freebie program back in March--this looks like another good one. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Jen

Jen said:


> This is already NOT free, so watch out folks!! Now free again.--Betsy


Either Amazon doesn't like me or I have bad timing, once again today I clicked and it's $5.76 again. I give up!


----------



## Athenagwis

Here's a freebie:

http://www.heatherwardell.com/polarbear.shtml

Life, Love, and a Polar Bear Tattoo.

I thought this was a great book that showed a woman's real life struggle with life, love, and a polar bear tattoo )). I really understood the character (actually I felt she could have been me at times), and I thought this book was very true to life, and well written. I think you will enjoy it.

Rachel


----------



## Anne

Athenagwis said:


> Here's a freebie:
> 
> http://www.heatherwardell.com/polarbear.shtml
> 
> Life, Love, and a Polar Bear Tattoo.
> 
> I thought this was a great book that showed a woman's real life struggle with life, love, and a polar bear tattoo )). I really understood the character (actually I felt she could have been me at times), and I thought this book was very true to life, and well written. I think you will enjoy it.
> 
> Rachel


Thanks I just downloaded it.


----------



## Joan Flett

Saw this post on the other side, thought they sounded worth investigating. Free is almost always a good thing.

http://www.amazon.com/Weapons-Choice-Axis-Time-ebook/dp/B000FC1QBK/ref=pd_sim_kinc_12

http://www.amazon.com/Elric-Stealer-Souls-ebook/dp/B0013TX6EY/ref=pd_sim_kinc_13

http://www.amazon.com/Hide-in-Plain-Sight-ebook/dp/B001R4GNT0/ref=pd_sim_kinc_9


----------



## Jesslyn

I may have missed it, but this book just came out in hardcover, but the author is also offering for free on his site: http://www.brandonsanderson.com/portal/Warbreaker


----------



## Guest

MaureenH said:


>


This is NOT free. It's $5.76.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

NYCKindleFan said:


> This is NOT free. It's $5.76.


It was free when it was posted on the 11th.

Of course, it is always smart to double check before purchasing as the price can change without warning.


----------



## MaureenH

NYCKindleFan said:


> This is NOT free. It's $5.76.


Sorry, but I checked my Amazon order for The Widow and at the time I posted it, it was free.


----------



## Anne

MaureenH said:


> Sorry, but I checked my Amazon order for The Widow and at the time I posted it, it was free.


That is true it was free. I got it when it was free.


----------



## tlshaw

I got it when it was free too. It is a good idea to check this thread every day or two and download any freebies as soon as you see them. I do that even if I am not sure it is something I would be interested in, I would rather delete something than miss out.


----------



## crebel

vsch posted this in the Book Corner - sounds interesting, I already picked it up.


----------



## Athenagwis

Thanks for posting this. I heard about this kid some time ago (on Oprah I think), it'll be interesting to read the story!!

Rachel



crebel said:


> vsch posted this in the Book Corner - sounds interesting, I already picked it up.


----------



## libros_lego

Thanks crebel!


----------



## esper_d

Where Miracles Happen ebook (have not downloaded myself)
http://www.wheremiracleshappen.com/


----------



## esper_d

Thank you, CS


----------



## ginaf20697

crebel said:


> vsch posted this in the Book Corner - sounds interesting, I already picked it up.


Grrrrrrr. It's already back to $9.99


----------



## libros_lego

ginaf20697 said:


> Grrrrrrr. It's already back to $9.99


Wow, that was fast. Good thing I got it free.


----------



## bkworm8it

Wow, that was a fast change in price!!


Edited: LOL Jenni, you beat me to it!


----------



## madrye

Not sure how many of you check out this site for free downloads. I've gotten a few really good ones off of there over the last few months. You have to check back often as they change pretty quickly.

http://finding-free-ebooks.blogspot.com/search/label/.mobi%20.prc


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

All you Alan Dean Foster fans might want to grab this one up if you haven't already.


----------



## sjc

> Grrrrrrr. It's already back to $9.99


Make that double Grrrrrrr...I missed it too. Darn. I never miss a freebie...oh well.


----------



## LisaW.

Jesslyn said:


> I may have missed it, but this book just came out in hardcover, but the author is also offering for free on his site: http://www.brandonsanderson.com/portal/Warbreaker


Thank you so much! I love Brandon Sanderson.

For sci-fi fans, you can get free Baen books at http://www.baen.com/library/

And although they're not free, you can view the upcoming $1 Orbit books at http://www.onedollarorbit.com/


----------



## Meemo

Free as a pdf on the author's website, Dead On by Robert W. Walker. Described as "a suspense modern day Noir Private Eye tale set in Atlanta, GA":

http://www.robertwalkerbooks.com/

My free conversions are being returned really quickly by Amazon these days, by the way. Nice!


----------



## mlewis78

crebel said:


> vsch posted this in the Book Corner - sounds interesting, I already picked it up.


This was free on Friday for a while? Looks interesting, but quick change in price on a new book from $0 to $9.99.


----------



## sjc

I sound like a jerk...but because Soul Suvivor went from $0 to 9.99 in just hours; I won't buy it now.  I call what they did Tacky Tactics.


----------



## mlewis78

sjc said:


> I sound like a jerk...but because Soul Survivor went from $0 to 9.99 in just hours; I won't buy it now. I call what they did Tacky Tactics.


I agree. I hadn't even heard of it until I read this thread, so it wasn't something I would have purchased anyway.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Here's a some more free books for you voracious Kindle book readers. Don't know how long they'll remain free of course!


----------



## CS

sjc said:


> I sound like a jerk...but because Soul Suvivor went from $0 to 9.99 in just hours; I won't buy it now. I call what they did Tacky Tactics.


I don't blame you, but at the same time, it was probably a mistake on Amazon's part and some of us at least benefited. They could've easily told those people, "Sorry, we messed up, we have to remove your book." But Amazon never does that. They stand by their errors and let their customers keep the book. I can't complain.


----------



## Anne

sjc said:


> I sound like a jerk...but because Soul Suvivor went from $0 to 9.99 in just hours; I won't buy it now. I call what they did Tacky Tactics.


I also hate to pay for a book that was free. It may have been a mistake that it was free.The last time I was lucky and got the book Widow that was free for a short time. I have this one on my wish list. I am not sure if I will buy it.


----------



## Meemo

sjc said:


> I sound like a jerk...but because Soul Suvivor went from $0 to 9.99 in just hours; I won't buy it now. I call what they did Tacky Tactics.


I suspect it was one of those mistakes/glitches that we've seen happen before. I'm disappointed that I didn't see it in time, though, because I'd seen the family & boy on TV this week and am interested in the book.


----------



## sjc

Well then, all is forgiven...if it was a mistake.  I'll watch the reviews and then I'll decide if I am going to bite the bullet.


----------



## LibraryGirl

New freebie


----------



## wavesprite

I love all of these free books, thanks so much to everyone who is so GREAT at finding them!!!!


----------



## Guest

I just finished reading Kiss of Midnight by Lara Adrian - the book was great. Now i want to see about getting the next book.  Also read Serial - that was probably one of the worst books I've read. It's really short as well. Had it done in 10 minutes... Reading His Majesty's Dragon and so far so good. It's kind of like Eragon in a way.


----------



## louiseb

candygirl said:


> I just finished reading Kiss of Midnight by Lara Adrian - the book was great. Now i want to see about getting the next book.


I just started the last one available in the series tonight, have read straight through the whole bunch. So in my case the free Kiss of Midnight was good marketing.


----------



## worktolive

louiseb said:


> I just started the last one available in the series tonight, have read straight through the whole bunch. So in my case the free Kiss of Midnight was good marketing.


Yup. I haven't read all of them, but after the first, I went on to read #two and three and plan to read the others after I take a little break from it (I get bored if I try to read too many in a row). I never would have started this series without the free book, but I'm really glad they offered it.


----------



## tlshaw

louiseb said:


> I just started the last one available in the series tonight, have read straight through the whole bunch. So in my case the free Kiss of Midnight was good marketing.


I did exactly the same thing. I also did that with Outlander. It seems when I get started on a series, I have no self-control and just keep going.


----------



## EllenR

louiseb said:


> I just started the last one available in the series tonight, have read straight through the whole bunch. So in my case the free Kiss of Midnight was good marketing.


Same here. I loved Kiss of Midnight. I haven't read them all yet but the idea of offering the first in a series free works with me too! LOL

EllenR


----------



## sharyn

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> I did exactly the same thing. I also did that with Outlander.


They offered Outlander for free?!?!? :hooey:: I'm pretty sure I paid for my copy.


----------



## CS

sharyn said:


> They offered Outlander for free?!?!? :hooey:: I'm pretty sure I paid for my copy.


Don't think it was ever free, but it was really cheap at one point (under $2, I think).


----------



## tlshaw

CS said:


> Don't think it was ever free, but it was really cheap at one point (under $2, I think).


It was never free, but I was able to buy it really cheap.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CS said:


> Don't think it was ever free, but it was really cheap at one point (under $2, I think).


It was $1.75 in December. . . . .


----------



## Anju 

candygirl said:


> I just finished reading Kiss of Midnight by Lara Adrian - the book was great. Now i want to see about getting the next book. Also read Serial - that was probably one of the worst books I've read. It's really short as well. Had it done in 10 minutes... Reading His Majesty's Dragon and so far so good. It's kind of like Eragon in a way.


Have not read Kiss of Midnight, yet, but do have it. Serial I agree with you, promptly deleted it from my home page. Absolutely loved Hi Majesty's Dragon and will get the rest when my budget will allow it (budget of time and $)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't know if I'd call it one of the worst, but Serial was definitely not my cup of tea.  I was glad I hadn't spent any hard earned cash on it. . . . .


----------



## CS

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't know if I'd call it one of the worst, but Serial was definitely not my cup of tea. I was glad I hadn't spent any hard earned cash on it. . . . .


I have a feeling you hated it for the same reasons I loved it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I got one chapter into Kiss After Midnight and deleted it. (shrugs) It was free and so I am glad I grabbed it. Sometimes the books work and sometimes they don't.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CS said:


> I have a feeling you hated it for the same reasons I loved it.


Pretty sure I didn't say I hated it. .  . . . . .but, yeah, different strokes, as they say. . . . . .


----------



## meljackson

sharyn said:


> They offered Outlander for free?!?!? :hooey:: I'm pretty sure I paid for my copy.


I paid 1.75 for Outlander. It does seem like they had more "deals" back when I first got my kindle. Outlander was one of the first books I bought. I would have paid more for it though.

Melissa


----------



## Selcien

I'm glad that I took a look at this thread, I knew that there was a book missing but for the life of me I couldn't figure out what, it turns out that it was Serial. It's not on my Kindle, doesn't show up in my Archived Items, doesn't show up in the Manage Your Kindle part of Amazon, and I cannot get the book again as I'm just taken to a screen telling me I already have it.


----------



## sjc

*Selcien:* Try bringing up your content manager; see if it is listed there, if so delete it...then reorder it.

I have so many freebies on my Kindle that I forget I have them and get the message you already got that on June such and such. Amazon must think I'm stupid, because I do it all the time. I never want to miss out on a freebie so I just click on the link and order it without checking to see that if already have it...duh.


----------



## bookfiend

Hey Selcien, HAPPY 100th POST.


----------



## CegAbq

sjc said:


> I have so many freebies on my Kindle that I forget I have them and get the message you already got that on June such and such. Amazon must think I'm stupid, because I do it all the time. I never want to miss out on a freebie so I just click on the link and order it without checking to see that if already have it...duh.


LOL - I'm relieved to see that I'm not the only one who does this. I keep thinking I'll figure out a better way to track these things!


----------



## frojazz

You can find a bunch of freebies in PDF form at Jack Kilborn's (aka JA Konrath) website. Freebies include The List, 55 Proof, Suckers, etc. I'm posting this because The List was posted on the bargain books thread since it is $1.89 at Amazon.


----------



## CS

Selcien said:


> I'm glad that I took a look at this thread, I knew that there was a book missing but for the life of me I couldn't figure out what, it turns out that it was Serial. It's not on my Kindle, doesn't show up in my Archived Items, doesn't show up in the Manage Your Kindle part of Amazon, and I cannot get the book again as I'm just taken to a screen telling me I already have it.


Did you search for Serial on the "Manage Your Kindle" page? The default for the "Your Order" box on that page is View All, and for whatever reason, it doesn't actually show everything. But doing a search should trigger it. (Sorting by just "Books" also seems to work, but a search is easier.)

If that doesn't work, e-mail Amazon CS.


----------



## Athenagwis

CegAbq said:


> LOL - I'm relieved to see that I'm not the only one who does this. I keep thinking I'll figure out a better way to track these things!


I have created a spreadsheet for all my books. It's easy to maintain since I started it when I had only one Kindle book.  I keep track of the title, author, date purchased, price, date started to read, date finished reading, and whether I would read the author again. Makes it much easier when going to purchase new books as I have a tendency to forget books even after I read them!!

Rachel


----------



## Meemo

frojazz said:


> You can find a bunch of freebies in PDF form at Jack Kilborn's (aka JA Konrath) website. Freebies include The List, 55 Proof, Suckers, etc. I'm posting this because The List was posted on the bargain books thread since it is $1.89 at Amazon.


I'm reading "The List" right now, it's pretty good. And yep, I got it free from his website. I try to remember to post his site every month or so for new folks.


----------



## LisaW.

CegAbq said:


> LOL - I'm relieved to see that I'm not the only one who does this. I keep thinking I'll figure out a better way to track these things!


I keep track of my books using http://www.librarything.com/
You can set up a free account, but you're limited to (I think) 200 books. A 1 year membership is $10, and a lifetime membership is $25. You can keep track of every book that you own. After you enter books you can 'tag' them with multiple tags. Example: I have Warbreaker by Brandon Sanderson, and my tags for that book are: fantasy, unread, kindle. You can tag your books whatever you want to; and then you can view all the books with a specific tag.

I've had a lifetime membership to this website for years, and absolutely love it. I even set my sister up with a free account so that she's not always asking me for recommendations. I just add whatever books I want to her account, tag them with genre/etc, rate it (up to 5 stars), and can write comments.

There's lots of other features, and it's a great way to keep track off all your books.


----------



## Selcien

bookfiend said:


> Hey Selcien, HAPPY 100th POST.


I hadn't even realized that I hit a hundred until you pointed it out, figured that I'd be stuck at eighty something for ever, but then I got a DX.

As for my issue, it ended up being simple to fix. I went to the Kindle store on my DX, rather than using the PC, and it let me buy it again. Of course, I wouldn't have went this route if it hadn't still been free.


----------



## BookishMom

Okay, I know this going to be pruned soon, but wanted to recommend Calibre for book management. It's free (but if you use it, consider making a donation), with no limits to books, with great sorting flexibility. For more info, see http://calibre.kovidgoyal.net/


----------



## meljackson

BookishMom said:


> Okay, I know this going to be pruned soon, but wanted to recommend Calibre for book management. It's free (but if you use it, consider making a donation), with no limits to books, with great sorting flexibility. For more info, see http://calibre.kovidgoyal.net/


I have been trying to use Calibre since I first heard about it but I get a whole slew of error messages when I go to install it. I've tried about 10 times now. It has to be my computer.

Melissa


----------



## CS

meljackson said:


> I have been trying to use Calibre since I first heard about it but I get a whole slew of error messages when I go to install it. I've tried about 10 times now. It has to be my computer.
> 
> Melissa


If you have Vista and it tells you it didn't install properly, just ignore that. It's likely fine.


----------



## meljackson

CS said:


> If you have Vista and it tells you it didn't install properly, just ignore that. It's likely fine.


I do have vista but I can't even get it to install at all. As soon as I click the install button a whole list of errors pop up.

Melissa


----------



## MaureenH

The problems with that software install is why I don't like using software that isn't by a major vendor. There are compatability, install and update issues, not to mention if the guy who wrote it decides not to support it any more. Then if it does work well and you get your data all entered, you get an upgrade to Windows and it doesn't work anymore and your work has been in vain. I'm sticking with Excel or Word to create an index of my ebooks.


----------



## esper_d

Free e-Book Virtualization for Dummies

https://dct.sun.com/dct/forms/reg_us_1006_491_0.jsp

I did not do this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, I go on vacation for a few days and I have a lot of pruning to do, LOL!

Reminder to folks that we have existing threads about using Calibre and different ways to track your library and questions about those or comments about series, etc and how much we like or don't like these books should be posted elsewhere! 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5448.0.html
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=5669.0

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming...

Betsy







_<--my Minnesota fishing hat_


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You know, Betsy, I was just thinking yesterday that when you got back on line we'd need to discuss some pruning.    Sorry, I probably should have just done it. . . .but maybe all the Calibre posts should be split out, not just deleted.  Didn't want to step on toes. 

(Knowing this post will eventually be on the compost heap.)


----------



## angelad

frojazz said:


> You can find a bunch of freebies in PDF form at Jack Kilborn's (aka JA Konrath) website. Freebies include The List, 55 Proof, Suckers, etc. I'm posting this because The List was posted on the bargain books thread since it is $1.89 at Amazon.


Thanks, I'm going to dig through this thread.


----------



## bookfiend

Yes Betsy, we definitely miss you.  Glad your having a great time though.


----------



## wavesprite

In Over Her Head....Elsie Russell

It's a PDF, but I converted wth Calibre and after about 7 pages of blankness, the book looks like it converted fine.

When you go to the link scroll down and the PDF Link on the bottom left.

http://parnasse.com/erlist.htm


----------



## sjc

In case you missed it...Free (save $13.00): Her Wiccan Wiccan Ways here is KINDLE link click on pic


----------



## esper_d

Did not do this:
http://www.doughroller.net/99-Painless-Ways-to-Save-Money.pdf


----------



## dinagriff

Athenagwis said:


> I have created a spreadsheet for all my books. It's easy to maintain since I started it when I had only one Kindle book.  I keep track of the title, author, date purchased, price, date started to read, date finished reading, and whether I would read the author again. Makes it much easier when going to purchase new books as I have a tendency to forget books even after I read them!!
> 
> Rachel


I do the same thing. I started it several years ago and it includes traditional books, audio books, and ebooks. It is intersting to look at my reading trends. I also grade each book. Only 1 book has received a D, most of the rest have received Bs, and a few have gotten As. It's the teacher in me coming out.


----------



## MikeD

"Paranoia" by Joseph Finder





> In another age, a genre thriller fairly required the brandishing of a weapon and blood smeared on the floor. Finder's latest is the archetype of the thriller in its contemporary form: e-mail is the means of communication and threat, industrial espionage among nasdaq competitors the field of violence. The novel's great strength is its fetishistic attention to the idioms and buzzwords of the tech business and the up-to-the-second catalogue of perfidy's rewards: the particular Bordeaux or the particular Porsche that tickles the impulses of the New Greedy. For a while, Finder's plot seems less vivid than the status details he gives such attention to, but late in the book we discover how completely we have been fooled, and with real escapist pleasure.
> Copyright © 2005 The New Yorker


----------



## bookbakery

CS said:


> *EDIT: This is now free until the date listed below*
> 
> *FUTURE* free e-book (from 6/14 to 6/2
> 
> From the Amazon board:
> 
> 
> 
> Again... *NOT FREE YET.* Will be free starting on 6/14.
> 
> *EDIT: This is now free until 6/28*


It is June 27, 2009, and no longer free. Why not? Disregard the post that says it is free until 6/28.


----------



## CS

bookbakery said:


> It is June 27, 2009, and no longer free. Why not? Disregard the post that says it is free until 6/28.


The author himself said it would be free until the 28th (link). I was just passing along HIS info.


----------



## CegAbq

MikeD said:


> "Paranoia" by Joseph Finder


Thanks I just grabbed this.


----------



## CS

MikeD said:


> "Paranoia" by Joseph Finder


Thank you! I am super excited about this. It was on sale for $3 last year, but I missed that deal and have regretted it ever since.

Now it's a cool free.


----------



## sjc

MikeD: thanks.


----------



## jpmorgan49

sjc said:


> In case you missed it...Free (save $13.00): Her Wiccan Wiccan Ways here is KINDLE link click on pic


I grabbed this one, it looks like it may be interesting and the price is right.....
jp


----------



## koolmnbv

Thank you I just downloaded paranoia


----------



## CS

Found this on Books on the Knob:



(I've included spoiler tags below in case the description is too racy for our younger viewers. I don't think there's anything that bad in it, but better safe than sorry.)



> *Book Description:*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> An unforgettable man. Irresistible temptation. One last chance to get it right. Magazine layout artist Kira Weston knows all about frustration. She wasted three years loving Ethan Roarke, a man who played her body like a fine instrument but wouldn't let her anywhere near his heart.
> 
> She doesn't believe for a second that Ethan needs her to pretend they've reunited in order to deflect his boss's carnal advances. Once Kira realizes he thinks she's dating a gigolo, however, the urge to teach him a lesson is more than she can resist.
> 
> She only meant to torment him with seduction without fruition, but suddenly revenge is the last thing on her mind. This could the one chance she long dreamed of when they were together to finally break down Ethan's emotional walls.
> 
> Or get over him once and for all
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Includes sensuous torture of a guy who seriously has it coming-or would like to!
> 
> 
> *


_


Spoiler



Yeesh! I'm grateful to Samhain Publishing for always pumping out these freebies, but some of their output is downright bizarre. This isn't as bad as their usual "demon porn" offerings, but it's still a bit out there for my tastes. But free is free, so I 1-clicked for the heck of it. Hey, you never know, right?

Edit: Not to totally diss Samhain though. Their last freebie - Dead Man's Rain (NO LONGER FREE) - looked pretty good and I've heard good things about it (I haven't read it myself yet).


_


----------



## Steph H

I read Dead Man's Rain yesterday, it was a fun (if short) read. Enough so that I bought it's $2.00 sequel -- or if not sequel, at least book with the same main character -- called The Mister Trophy, an equally fun short read. I hope the author puts out some longer ones with the character.

I also enjoyed Her Wiccan Wiccan Ways, which is posted above and still free, and another Samhain book. Nice that they're starting to offer some non-demon-porn books for free too. I've gotten a bit tired of those.

Thanks for the heads-up on this latest one, CS. Not sure if I'll get it or not, but it's always nice to have the choice.


----------



## sjc

CS...Thanks.  I get all the freebies even if I don't think I'll like them.  I can always delete them; but I can't always get them for free...so I grab them while I can.  Thanks again.  If it's free...it's for me...lol.


----------



## koland

sjc said:


> CS...Thanks. I get all the freebies even if I don't think I'll like them. I can always delete them; but I can't always get them for free...so I grab them while I can.


I do too ... it's supposed to be a lifetime library account (we'll see how long that may be) and someone on my account might want to read it sometime during my lifetime. If not, it'll serve as an endless source of amusement to those who get to clean up (of course, assuming they find it ... DTB's are easy to see and remove, those electronic bits may all end up in a landfill or sold to some unsuspecting school marm on a used Kindle3000 ...)


----------



## MaureenH

LOL. I download the freebies too, but sometimes hope no-one looks at my book list and thinks some of those racy or demon books are my preferred reading.   I guess the real downside is it affects my recommended reading list at Amazon.


----------



## MaureenH




----------



## koolmnbv

Steph H said:


> I read Dead Man's Rain yesterday, it was a fun (if short) read. Enough so that I bought it's $2.00 sequel -- or if not sequel, at least book with the same main character -- called The Mister Trophy, an equally fun short read. I hope the author puts out some longer ones with the character.


I also got Dead Mans rain when it was free and read it already (it was short) I had no idea he made a sequel to it. I will check out The Mister trophy, thanks for posting.


----------



## paisley

MaureenH said:


> LOL. I download the freebies too, but sometimes hope no-one looks at my book list and thinks some of those racy or demon books are my preferred reading.  I guess the real downside is it affects my recommended reading list at Amazon.


There is a way to influence your recommended list. Go to your Amazon account--in the Personalization section, click the Improve Your Recommendations link, and click on the "Don't use for recommendations" box for those questionable items. There's also a box for "This was a gift" which I assume has the same effect.


----------



## sharyn

Get this quick, because I'm sure it's a mistake! It's showing as a free pre-order!



Update...I just talked with Mary Jo (she's a friend) and she says this is not a mistake; it's a Kensington giveaway...but it's only good for five days. So get it quick! She's a fabulous historical romance author. And this one got a starred review from both Publisher's Weekly and Library Journal.

Sharyn


----------



## CS

sharyn said:


> Get this quick, because I'm sure it's a mistake! It's showing as a free pre-order!
> 
> 
> 
> Update...I just talked with Mary Jo (she's a friend) and she says this is not a mistake; it's a Kensington giveaway...but it's only good for five days. So get it quick! She's a fabulous historical romance author. And this one got a starred review from both Publisher's Weekly and Library Journal.
> 
> Sharyn


Not sure if this is my thing, but free is free, so I 1-clicked.


----------



## Solarraven

I one clicked on the Mary Jo Putney book and It said that it would be downloaded on June 28  since it is June 29 that is a bit confusing.
My husband is a big Mary Jo Putney fan I may haver to hide my kindle


----------



## esper_d

thanx


----------



## CS

Solarraven said:


> I one clicked on the Mary Jo Putney book and It said that it would be downloaded on June 28 since it is June 29 that is a bit confusing.
> My husband is a big Mary Jo Putney fan I may haver to hide my kindle


I got July 1st when I downloaded it, so probably then.


----------



## Steph H

It showed July 1 when I clicked on pre-order, but I've already gotten a receipt for $0.00 (which I don't usually get receipts on pre-orders until the order is actually processed, which usually isn't until the book is ready to be delivered), and it shows in Manage My Kindle as "pending" for download already over on the right-hand side. I can't try and download yet as my office building blocks WhisperNet.

So who knows! LOL


----------



## BookishMom

Steph H said:


> It showed July 1 when I clicked on pre-order, but I've already gotten a receipt for $0.00 (which I don't usually get receipts on pre-orders until the order is actually processed, which usually isn't until the book is ready to be delivered), and it shows in Manage My Kindle as "pending" for download already over on the right-hand side. I can't try and download yet as my office building blocks WhisperNet.
> 
> So who knows! LOL


I turned on my WhisperNet to see if it would download, and it did.


----------



## CegAbq

Re Loving a Lost Lord:
I ordered (thought I was pre-ordering). I just turned on Whispernet & it downloaded.


----------



## X-Ray Witch

CegAbq said:


> Re Loving a Lost Lord:
> I ordered (thought I was pre-ordering). I just turned on Whispernet & it downloaded.


Same here.


----------



## Solarraven

Yes the Mary Jo Putney book did show up on my Kindle a little while ago


----------



## MaureenH

paisley said:


> There is a way to influence your recommended list. Go to your Amazon account--in the Personalization section, click the Improve Your Recommendations link, and click on the "Don't use for recommendations" box for those questionable items. There's also a box for "This was a gift" which I assume has the same effect.


THANK YOU. I didn't realize that


----------



## esper_d

MaureenH said:


> THANK YOU. I didn't realize that


me too! thanks


----------



## Anne

Loving a Lost Lord just showed up on my kindle too.


----------



## madrye

Here's two books I found, haven't read them but free is free. If you know how to change them into links please do. I have a heard enough time retreiving emails on a good morning.

http://www.feedbooks.com/userbook/5891

Eaglethorpe Buxton and the Elven Princess
Allow me to introduce myself. I am Eaglethorpe Buxton, famed world traveler and story-teller. Of course you have heard of me, for my tales of the great heroes and their adventures have been repeated far and wide across the land. In truth I am probably better known in any case as an adventurer in my own right than as a teller of the adventures of others. From storied Aerithraine, where I once had the pleasure of spending a fortnight in the company of the Queen, to distant Holland, I have wondered the world being a friend to those in need of a friend, a protector to those in need of a protector, and a guardian to those in need of a guardian.

http://www.annewhitehouse.com/fall_love.html
Fall Love by Anne Whitehouse
Fall Love tells the intertwined stories of four twenties-something artists and professionals adrift in the bad old pre-AIDS New York of 1980. From a summer of love through an autumn of deceit and regret, we follow the lives of Althea, Jeanne, Paul, and Bryce from self-sacrifice to self-knowledge. We watch them as they travel in and out of the city, to Block Island, Connecticut, Mississippi, and Florida. Within the city, we are taken through public schools in Harlem and the far-flung reaches of the Bronx and Brooklyn. We learn about modern dance and theater companies in downtown Manhattan, and experience the contrasts of a life in a penthouse and a studio apartment.


----------



## KindleMom

paisley said:


> There is a way to influence your recommended list. Go to your Amazon account--in the Personalization section, click the Improve Your Recommendations link, and click on the "Don't use for recommendations" box for those questionable items. There's also a box for "This was a gift" which I assume has the same effect.


Thank you for this tip!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This topic is now closed.

For the Free Books July 2009, click here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10769.msg202835.html#msg202835

Betsy


----------

